# Bilge pump question



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

According to the install sheet, yes, it’s the middle option.

IMO, you’re still better off with two separate pumps. One auto and one manual/emergency.


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes thanks you are right. Did it just like the diagram with manual wire going to my switch panel that already is fused and added a fuse to the automatic wire that went straight to the battery. Tested and works like it should. Now hope I never have to see if it works when...………..


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

OK well got to see if it works ok. Was bringing the LT up the ramp after loading and preparing to leave when realized i had'n't disconnect the gas line and run the gas out of the carbs. Backed down the ramp until the motor was submerged. Got distracted on a phone call and when i walked back to the boat found the auto bilge pumping away to get all the water out of the boat because i had already taken the plug out. Works great!


----------



## crazybeard (Jun 20, 2014)

I usually test it with a garden hose when I install a new one that way I know it works. And when I'm done in saltwater and washing the boat I will usually fill the bilge with the hose up from the drain plug until the pump kicks in to help flush out any saltwater that got in there.


----------

